# Early edition



## CarlottaVonUberwald (Apr 29, 2006)

Anyone else on here catch that show, think it was amazing and wonder where its gone? ( i'll admit the name could have been slightly different, it's about a guy who got tomorrows paper today and used it to save people)


----------



## angrybuddhist (May 23, 2006)

This show has been off the air for years.  It's been shown in reruns quite a bit in the States.  I really enjoyed it, and was hoping to learn more of its mysteries when it was suddenly cancelled.  Just like one of my other favorite shows, The Pretender.


----------



## alicebandassassin (May 25, 2006)

yep liked them both and always feel cheated when they dont solve anything before they axe thing its just so rude


----------



## Thunderchild (May 25, 2006)

I loved this show - I want to get the DVDs when theyr are a bit more available


----------

